# Hello from Serbia



## zygomatic (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello everyone!

My name is Bojan and I come from Serbia. I've been a musician enthusiast for almost 20 years now. Started out playing an improvised drum kit then moved on to the classical and electric guitar and bass. After those keyboards came about and finally synthesizers, music production and an interest in music technology in general. At the moment I'm into making a short quick tip YouTube video series about _u-he_'s Tyrell N6 synth.

Thank you everyone for having me and Merry Christmas!


----------



## clisma (Dec 25, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 25, 2018)

Season's Greetings, Bojan! Good to know that Serbia has a voice here on VI-C.


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 26, 2018)

Hej komsija, Hrvat ovdje! Dobrodosli.


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 26, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Hej komsija, Hrvat ovdje! Dobrodosli.


Hvala lepo, komšija! Bolje Vas našao.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 26, 2018)

Welcome! you should link your youtube


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 26, 2018)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Welcome! you should link your youtube


You mean my YouTube channel, right?


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 26, 2018)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Welcome! you should link your youtube



I'd like to hear it too.


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm starting out a series of quick tip videos for a particular soft synth. Here it is if you're into that kind of thing. Other stuff on my channel is not for presentation really.


----------



## ptram (Dec 27, 2018)

zygomatic said:


> Hvala lepo, komšija! Bolje Vas našao.


Hey, I feel like when I was listening to the AM radio stations, when I was young here on the opposite side of the Adriatic Sea!

Welcome, and Merry Christmas!

Paolo


----------



## zygomatic (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you, Paolo!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi there!

Greetings from Switzerland!

I always play Basketball with Serbian guys in the park 

Looking forward to visit Serbia one day.

Happy new year and welcome to the forum!


----------



## zygomatic (Jan 3, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Greetings from Switzerland!
> 
> ...


Hello, Phoenix! Thank you very much for the warm welcome. I hope you'll get your chance of visiting Serbia.
Happy new year to you, too!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 3, 2019)

Dobar Dan! I'm just starting to get into listening to a Serbian band called, Artan Lili. Have you heard of them?


----------



## zygomatic (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> Dobar Dan! I'm just starting to get into listening to a Serbian band called, Artan Lili. Have you heard of them?


Dobar dan to you too! 
I'm not familiar with them to be honest. What kind of music are the playing?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd say they are alternate style rock/pop band.

Is it snowing in your part of the world right now? I am in the middle of summer here in the southern hemisphere!


----------



## zygomatic (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I'd say they are alternate style rock/pop band.


I just might give them a listen even though it's not my preference. 


> Is it snowing in your part of the world right now? I am in the middle of summer here in the southern hemisphere!


See for yourself...


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 3, 2019)

Ha! Cool! Super! That is beautiful, I have never experienced real snow in my life. Cheers for that!


----------



## zygomatic (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I have never experienced real snow in my life.


Really? Where are you from?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 3, 2019)

Australia.


----------



## zygomatic (Jan 3, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> Australia.


Wooooow! I envy you honestly! You're a lucky man.


----------

